# Snake bitten chicken Rub



## herkysprings (Nov 7, 2009)

Hey I'm trying this rub out, but one question...

THe sea salt and raw sugar is much larger grain than everything else. Do you pulse this in a grinder to even it out, or is part of this rub the different grain sizes?

Also when making this rub, wash your hands before rubbing your eyes...


----------



## rivet (Nov 7, 2009)

Nope, don't pulse anything. Make it like it says, and roll with it~ it's gonna be the best rub you 've tasted in a very long time!


----------



## shooterrick (Nov 7, 2009)

As is will be fine.  Just a note , I do mix all my rubs in a cuisanare 4 cup blender on the mix setting.  Not long just to get even distrubution of the ingrediants.


----------



## jlmacc (Nov 7, 2009)

Your going to enjoy this rub.I mixed me up a batch about a month ago or so.My wife and kids love this stuff!


----------



## desertlites (Nov 7, 2009)

as they say-blend and rub-make a big batch or you will just be doing it again real soon.


----------



## mballi3011 (Nov 7, 2009)

You do what the recipe says and ony what the recipe says and it will be the best rub that you have ever had hands down. Mostof the people here and tried it and we don't change a thing.


----------



## flash (Jan 24, 2010)

Made up a batch for some Thighs tomorrow. Gonna have some Memphis Rub as back up, just in case the wife gets wimpy.


----------



## fire it up (Jan 24, 2010)

You're gonna love this rub, great stuff.
Even told Rick I love it mixed in with cottage cheese...tasty


----------



## flash (Jan 24, 2010)

I put it on the night before, should I add some more before I toss them on the smoker?


----------

